# Gotta Start Sometime - Hershey 2019 Thread!



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 8, 2019)

Hard to believe there is no Hershey thread yet, folks have been setting up for 2 or 3 days already! 
I'm sure some gems have changed hands, I'm heading out here shortly with a (near) empty truck and a bunch of moving blankets!! 

Who else is coming out!? 
Whatcha bringing?!?!
What are you finding!??!?!?!?!!??!

I've got some gems posted that are available (if you holler at me in the next hour or two) that I can bring along, otherwise ML is just around the corner!! 
I look forward to seeing some familiar faces and lots of treasures!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hershey-pa.159669/


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-is-going-to-hershey.159601/


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 8, 2019)

PICTURES PLEASE... for the poor unfortunate souls who must experience Hershey vicariously through its dauntless attendees.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 8, 2019)

Even if we take hundreds of pictures we’d probably fail to show thousands of other things here! 25 miles of flea market and then cars!


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 8, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Even if we take hundreds of pictures we’d probably fail to show thousands of other things here! 25 miles of flea market and then cars!




Awesome John! So I can count on you for hundreds of pictures? I'm okay if you miss some stuff.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 8, 2019)

Do they allow a person to ride a bicycle, there?


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Do they allow a person to ride a bicycle, there?
> 
> View attachment 1075421




No bicycles are allowed. But people with golf carts can run you over.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 8, 2019)

Interesting....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 8, 2019)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Do they allow a person to ride a bicycle, there?



You are allowed to ride a bicycle on Monday and Tuesday only.  You can kind of get away with it on Wednesday but no way on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 8, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> View attachment 1075590
> 
> View attachment 1075591
> 
> ...




Ok! I need to change my Depends, now!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 8, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> View attachment 1075590
> 
> View attachment 1075591
> 
> ...




WOW! That iver johnson sign is killer!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks for the images, please keep them coming!  Did anyone see the Iver sign in person to clarify the actual size of it?


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 9, 2019)

Love the Iver sign! Never seen anything like it.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 9, 2019)

Heres a few pics many more to come, great day! Tons of walking but worth it! Got a few smalls and a really nice schwinn dx with a cavalier badge.


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks John!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 9, 2019)

More pics, more to come!


----------



## jmastuff (Oct 9, 2019)

where the hell is the mud?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 9, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Heres a few pics many more to come, great day! Tons of walking but worth it! Got a few smalls and a really nice schwinn dx with a cavalier badge.View attachment 1076096
> View attachment 1076099
> 
> View attachment 1076100
> ...




how much for the Excelsior motorcycle


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2019)

Loooking Gooood!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you for posting John, great photos!  I hope you are finding some treasures.


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice photo! This brown truck is where I usually set up.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 9, 2019)

Few more


----------



## John G04 (Oct 9, 2019)

Last batch


----------



## stoney (Oct 9, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> Love the Iver sign! Never seen anything like it.




I can remember seeing a sign like that about 25-30 years ago. Maybe it was Sam or Larkin that had it. Can't temember.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 9, 2019)

stoney said:


> I can remember seeing a sign like that about 25-30 years ago. Maybe it was Sam or Larkin that had it. Can't temember.




It sold for $10,000!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2019)

Some treasures to report 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 10, 2019)

Hershey has always provided for me at least 1 bike per year on my wish list this year it is a 1915 (WW1) German Durkopp shaft drive bike in really nice shape last year it was a Hard tire safety  next year who knows ...


----------



## s1b (Oct 10, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Some treasures to report
> 
> View attachment 1076495
> 
> ...



Did you buy the steering wheel?


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 10, 2019)

Some photos


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2019)

s1b said:


> Did you buy the steering wheel?




Yessir had to buy the Great Western wheel! I have the stem to finish it even.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1b (Oct 10, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Yessir had to buy the Great Western wheel! I have the stem to finish it even.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 10, 2019)

This may be a favorite piece I’m taking away from Hershey 
Has some provenance but I’m going to do some research based on the names - 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Oct 10, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Hard to believe there is no Hershey thread yet, folks have been setting up for 2 or 3 days already!
> I'm sure some gems have changed hands, I'm heading out here shortly with a (near) empty truck and a bunch of moving blankets!!
> 
> Who else is coming out!?
> ...




I wish....haven't been in over 20 years.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 10, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Last batchView attachment 1076271
> View attachment 1076272
> 
> View attachment 1076273
> ...



 WOW....Thanks John!!  Weather looks superb. I remember hauling a 1941 Elgin Twin bar on my shoulders as the fenders were jammed with wet mud back in late 80's. Great pictures, now I can dream.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 10, 2019)

Was that a Jordan Playboy roadster?
Back in 1987, I passed up a really good deal on a very good original 1929 Jordan Tom Boy convertible, for only $5,500!
It only needed some termite infested wood framing replaced. It looked like a smaller Rolls Royce.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 10, 2019)

AWESOME PICTURES!  Good gosh its time to dip into my retirement funds and take a trip next year...


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 11, 2019)

American Austin  Bantam


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2019)

Cool B6!
Possibly for sale?


----------



## John G04 (Oct 11, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1077002
> 
> 
> Cool B6!
> Possibly for sale?




I wish, I offered $650 for it and said how i’d ride it and take good care of it but he just didn’t want to sell it. He’s the original owner and brings it to show and ride. Hopefully i’ll get it next year!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice!
I understand the reluctance to sell.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 12, 2019)

@s1b 
@bike
@stingrayjoe 

Made it home and reunited this wandering pair- 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 12, 2019)

So what I had optimistically hoped was early motorcycle or bicycle track material is actually early NY based (as promised by seller) thoroughbred horse racing signage.
Frank Zuber President went on later in life to be a coal and oil magnate as well as Mayor of Norwich, NY.
Quinn Race Secretary remained a thoroughbred horse race secretary for many years providing me a few articles that helped fill in the gaps.

A little disappointed but its still killer and honestly, who has more coin than horse racing guys?




Jesse McCauley said:


> This may be a favorite piece I’m taking away from Hershey
> Has some provenance but I’m going to do some research based on the names -
> 
> View attachment 1076547
> ...


----------



## s1b (Oct 12, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> @s1b
> @bike
> @stingrayjoe
> 
> ...



That is an absolute wonderful piece!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 12, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Cool B6!
> Possibly for sale?





John G04 said:


> I wish, I offered $650 for it and said how i’d ride it and take good care of it but he just didn’t want to sell it. He’s the original owner and brings it to show and ride. Hopefully i’ll get it next year!




It is sad, he brings that bike every Hershey but doesn't even ride it around the event.  Every year it looks a little worse for wear.  The guy just likes the attention it draws, so frustrating!  Last year he was offered quite a bit more and refused to sell.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 12, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It is sad, he brings that bike every Hershey but doesn't even ride it around the event.  Every year it looks a little worse for wear.  The guy just likes the attention it draws, so frustrating!  Last year he was offered quite a bit more and refused to sell.




Think i’ll just bring a really nice dx for him next year and say here you go and ride away quickly!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 12, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Think i’ll just bring a really nice dx for him next year and say here you go and ride away quickly!



I hope you can get it John, the reverse paint scheme is a stunner!


----------



## bike (Oct 12, 2019)

Who was there still today(sat 10/12/2019)? Most folks I know left Friday.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 12, 2019)

bike said:


> Who was there still today(sat 10/12/2019)? Most folks I know left Friday.



I have heard Saturday is a good day for some people.  If you start picking on Tuesday by the end of the week you are physically, mentally, and usually financially spent out.  The thing is, new material often arrives Friday night and Saturday morning by folks who work and can't get away during the week.  Often they take the spaces of friends who have already left.  I think last year Jesse scored a killer pair of NOS wood racing bars from someone who rolled in late.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It is sad, he brings that bike every Hershey but doesn't even ride it around the event.  Every year it looks a little worse for wear.  The guy just likes the attention it draws, so frustrating!  Last year he was offered quite a bit more and refused to sell.




Yeah, it doesn’t look like it’s being too well cared for, but since he’s the original owner, there is probably a lot of sentimental attachment to it.
I would certainly be willing to step up pretty strong to buy it, but it doesn’t sound like he’d be willing to sell it at any price.
Great looking bike, and he loves it.
Nothing wrong with that.
It’s cool that he brings it around for people to see.


----------



## kingsting (Oct 22, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, it doesn’t look like it’s being too well cared for, but since he’s the original owner, there is probably a lot of sentimental attachment to it.
> I would certainly be willing to step up pretty strong to buy it, but it doesn’t sound like he’d be willing to sell it at any price.
> Great looking bike, and he loves it.
> Nothing wrong with that.
> It’s cool that he brings it around for people to see.




I tried to buy it a couple years ago too. It did look a little rougher this year...


----------

